# formalistischer, naturnaher, Gartenzierfischteich



## ösiwilli (20. März 2008)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde!!

Ich bin der Willi aus Österreich und habe mich mit meiner lieben Gattin, 2 Hunden und 2 Katzen als Wienflüchtling vor 3 Jahren am Rande des schönen Weinviertels (nicht nur wegen des Weines aber schon auch) angesiedelt.

Nachdem ich mir als langjähriger Mitleser unzählige Tips bei Euch geholt habe (Fragen braucht man eigentlich nicht wirklich, da alles eh schon irgendwo steht) ist es an der Zeit, Euch das Ergebnis mal vorzustellen.

Wie schon im Titel erwähnt, sollte der Teich in der Form zum eher modernen Haus passen, möglichst natürlich aussehen und ohne großartige Technik funktionieren, einen harmonischen Übergang zu einem Zier(Rosen)gartenbereich  haben und dem letzten überlebenden __ Goldfisch aus unserem vorherigen Schrebergartenminiteich einen neuen Lebensraum bieten.

Was aus unseren Ideen geworden ist könnt Ihr in den folgen Beiträgen sehen.

Da wir mit unserem neuen Haus auf einem riesigen Gatschhaufen saßen und die Zeit drängte, habe ich mich kurzfristig für einen NG-Kompletteich incl. Pflanzensortiment entschieden um nicht zuviel Zeit mit Folienauswahl, Pflanzensuche etc. zu vergeuden, den wir dann nach unseren Vorstellungen anpassen wollten. Der vielleicht etwas teurere Preis hat sich gelohnt und der Teich funktioniert prächtig,  obwohl wohlmeinende Freunde uns noch 3 weitere Goldfische in den Teich geschummelt haben, die freudig vor sich hin geschn......t haben und unzählige Minifischlein zeugten. Ohne Fütterung hält sich der Bestand aber in Grenzen und auch unzählige andere Tiere (wie z.B. im Frühjahr jede Menge __ Kröten) haben den neuen Lebensraum angenommen.
Das Wasser ist meist klar und die Veralgung hält sich in Grenzen, hängt meist davon ab ob uns der Wind von den angrenzenden Feldern Erde reinbläst und der Teich einige Zeit braucht um die zusätzlichen Nährstoffe zu verarbeiten.

Da ich ganz genau weiß, daß Ihr hier Bilderln überhaupt nicht mögt, möchte ich Euch ein bißchen ärgern und trotzdem einige vom Bau bis heute einstellen.  

So sah es anfangs 2006 bei uns aus:
 
am Anfang war das Loch
 
dann gings weiter mit dem Uferwall
 
und der Folie
 
dann kam das Substrat (gewaschener Sand, im Pflanzbereich mit Lehm vermischt)
 
Teichbauen bei 30 Grad macht müde
 
so sa es dann im September 2007 aus
 

So, das wärs für den Moment, wie es 2008 mit Bachlauf, Wasserfall und Steingarten weiterging dann im nächsten Beitrag.

Liebe Grüsse an Euch Alle
Willi


----------



## Digicat (20. März 2008)

*AW: formalistischer, naturnaher, Gartenzierfischteich*

Servus Willi

Erstmal ein Herzliches Willkommen 2 

Gratulation zu deinem Projekt  

Bin schon auf mehr gespannt  

Gruß ins Weinviertel vom Schneebergland


----------



## ösiwilli (21. März 2008)

*AW: formalistischer, naturnaher, Gartenzierfischteich*

Servus Helmut,

da hast Du Dir ja eine wunderschöne Ecke für Dein Leben ausgesucht!! Bissi kalt vieleicht, aber landschaftlich traumhaft.
Ich war in meiner Jugend oft im Schneebergdörfel auf "Sommerfrische" und wir fahren auch jetzt noch gerne in den Schneeberghof in Puchberg zum Wandern und Seelebaumeln.

 

Lg aus dem z.Zt. auch saukaltem Weinviertel
Willi


----------



## ösiwilli (21. März 2008)

*AW: formalistischer, naturnaher, Gartenzierfischteich*

Servus miteinander,

so, ob Ihr wollt oder nicht, jetzt kommt noch der Rest an Bilderln.

Im vergangenen Frühjahr gings also weiter mit der Fertigstellung.
Die Reste vom Teichaushub sollten als Steingarten mit Bachlauf und Wasserfall gestaltet werden.
Nach Entfernen von meterhohem Unkraut wurde die Folie verlegt und die ersten Probeläufe mit dem __ Wasserschlauch durchgeführt.

   

Danach weiter Steine geschleppt und der Bachlauf gestaltet.

   

Stege gebaut, der Rosengarten angelegt und mittlerweile sieht es so aus:

    
   

Technik gibts ausser der Pumpe für den Bachlauf, die unter dem Steg eingebaut ist um das Wasser im Teich nicht zu stören und mittels Fernsteuerung schaltbar ist, keine.
Einziges Problem, das ich bisher hatte ist, dass die Samen auf der Ufermatte bereits zweimal nicht aufgegangen sind. Jezt habe ich aber fertige flachwurzelnde Pflanzen bestellt, die ich bei schönerer Witterung bekomme und hoffe, dass es damit funktioniert.
Die grossen Goldfische haben alle überlebt und sich bereits bei wärmerer Witterung im Flachwasser die Sonne auf den Rücken scheinen lassen.

Liebe Grüsse an Alle
Willi


----------



## toschbaer (21. März 2008)

*AW: formalistischer, naturnaher, Gartenzierfischteich*

Hallo Willi,

:Willkommen2 

wunderschön, Dein Garten!!  

LG 
Friedhelm


----------



## koimen (21. März 2008)

*AW: formalistischer, naturnaher, Gartenzierfischteich*

Grüezi Willi

Superschöner Teich mit sehr schönen Bildern dazu.

Die Bilder vom Bachlauf gefallen mir besonders.....hier sieht man die eigentliche Gestaltung mit Folie sehr schön.


----------



## Dodi (21. März 2008)

*AW: formalistischer, naturnaher, Gartenzierfischteich*

Hallo, 

und :willkommen als nunmehr aktiver User, Willi!

Da hast Du Dir ja wirklich eine Oase geschaffen, ganz toll geworden! 
Und einen Pool hast Du auch, wow!

Wenn Du mir als "Nordlicht" noch verrätst, was ein "Gatschhaufen" ist?


----------



## ösiwilli (21. März 2008)

*AW: formalistischer, naturnaher, Gartenzierfischteich*

Servus Dodi!!

Danke Dir und allen Anderen für die Komplimente!

Eine "nordlichgerechte" Übersetzung für Gatschhaufen wäre "Schlammberg"
und genauso hats ausgeschaut bei unserem lehmigen Boden. Bei feuchtem Wetter Gummistiefelzwang und bei trockenem pickelhart.

LG und FROHE OSTERN
Willi


----------



## Dodi (21. März 2008)

*AW: formalistischer, naturnaher, Gartenzierfischteich*

Danke, Willi.

Wie sagt der Österreicher?
"Jetzt kenn ich mich aus"..., oder?


----------



## jora (21. März 2008)

*AW: formalistischer, naturnaher, Gartenzierfischteich*

Servus und hallo,

also da hast du dir ja ein kleines Paradies geschaffen.
Sieht wirklich suuuuper aus.   

Hab natürlich auch gleich eine Frage:

Hast du die Folie mit Sand abgedeckt oder sind die mit Mörtel bearbeitet?


----------



## ösiwilli (21. März 2008)

*AW: formalistischer, naturnaher, Gartenzierfischteich*

Servus Jörg,

wenn Du den Teichbereich meinst, ist das nur Sand. 
Die Übergänge sind nicht so steil, dass er abrutschen kann. Falls doch, halten ihn die Steine vor der Tiefzone auf und man kann ihn mit einem ungedrehten Rechen wieder hochziehen.
Ist allerdings erst einmal passiert als unser Hund die Goldfische besuchen wollte.
Bloss die hintere Schmalseite hat der Bagger zu steil gemacht, darum habe ich dort Steine aufgeschichtet.

 

Liebe Grüsse - Willi


----------



## jora (21. März 2008)

*AW: formalistischer, naturnaher, Gartenzierfischteich*

Hallo Willi,

ja, dass habe ich gemeint.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Annett (21. März 2008)

*AW: formalistischer, naturnaher, Gartenzierfischteich*

Hallo Willi,

auch von mir noch *Herzlich Willkommen als aktiver User! *
Klasse Vorstellung aller Familienmitglieder in den einzelnen Bereichen. 
Wenn der Garten ein paar Jahre Zeit hatte (zum wachsen), ist das sicher ein richtiges Paradies. 


Hast Du beim Wasserfallbau alles mit Steinen und Mörtel auf der Folie gebaut?
Die Schwarze Folie ist komplett verschwunden. Klasse.


----------



## ösiwilli (21. März 2008)

*AW: formalistischer, naturnaher, Gartenzierfischteich*

Servus Annett,

danke für das Kompliment!
Ist aber wirklich nur so schön geworden, weil ich mir unzählige Tips von Euch geholt und für meine Verhältnisse zurechtgebogen habe 

Natürlich ist das ganze noch ein bisschen kahl und leider wächst das Unkraut schneller als alles andere, aber die Steingartenpflanzen fangen schon frisch zu treiben an und bald wird man von den vielen Steinen nicht mehr viel sehen.

Vermörtelt, bzw. mit einer Mischung aus Quarzsand und Zement verfugt, habe ich nur die Frontseiten der 3 Wasserfälle und die Abläufe, damit mir das Wasser nicht vorbeirinnt und abhanden kommt. Ansonst ist alles nur auf der Folie geschichtet, da ich ja Becken habe und das Wasser sowieso nicht verschwinden kann.

Liebe Grüsse - Willi


----------



## Rossi1 (21. März 2008)

*AW: formalistischer, naturnaher, Gartenzierfischteich*

Hallo :willkommen  im Forum


----------



## Marlowe (21. März 2008)

*AW: formalistischer, naturnaher, Gartenzierfischteich*

Moin Willi,

Du bester Ö-Streicher!

Du hast es genau richtig gemacht, Du wirst es weiterhin vermutlich ebenso richtig machen: Du machst was Du willst! 


Klasse Ergebnis, Neid (aber kein böser! ) wegen der Verbesserung von kleinem Teich zu diesem Exemplar.


----------



## ösiwilli (22. März 2008)

*AW: formalistischer, naturnaher, Gartenzierfischteich*

@marlow   und hau weiter fest in die Klampfn! hab damit auch lange eine schöne Zeit gehabt.

LG-Willi


----------

